# KeyListener



## TheJavaRazor (3. Dez 2014)

Hey, Leute
bei meinem Keyboard muss man schreiben 
if(Keyboard.isKeyPressed(KeyEvent.VK_W) System.out.println("w");

nun will ich aber, dass man einen beliebigen Key drück und dieser dann in der Konsole ausgegeben
wird. Jedoch will ich nicht alle abfragen.
Soll aber kein Scanner sein, da ich es in ein JFrame einbauen will.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## JavaMeister (3. Dez 2014)

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-javafx-and-swt/164340-keylistener.html

Und noch einer.


----------

